# Bosch 1617 template guide



## oodges (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking for a template guide for a Bosch RA1160 base. Where, O where can I find one?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome Owen, I would start with Google searches and say good luck


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Owen and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Dime a dozen at Bosch, see their front page for sources
or change plates for PC/DW apps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set: Home Improvement

===



oodges said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a template guide for a Bosch RA1160 base. Where, O where can I find one?


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just ordered the set from Amazon myself ...2 day delivery!!
The set is about the same price as a couple of bushings at Woodworkers supply.
Now if I just knew how to efficiently use them .....:fie:


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Owen:

The route I took was the following:

Lee Valley Adapter Base Adapter Base Plate - Lee Valley Tools

with

Porter-Cable-style bushings 1-3/16" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools 

As Bob has indicated in other threads, it's easy to make your own base-plates. This is something I am doing at the present time, as the Lee Valley Tools Adapter Base, being just a little larger diameter than the router base, doesn't meet all my needs.

Cassandra


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Owen, the Bosch quick change adapter is a pleasure to use; just a quick flip of the spring loaded lever and you pull your bushing or adapter and two piece bushing from the router. Bosch steel guide bushings are best used for rough construction. For other work I prefer using the adaptor with PC style guide bushings or an Oak Park 7" square base plate with the larger diameter Oak Park/Lee Valley style guide bushings.(This allows for more variations on bit/bushing ratios) Bosch service centers have both the adapters and steel bushings in stock. You can also buy at Amazon or for a more personal approach I like the friendly people at Marsh Power Tools. I recently bought the new MRC23evsk from them and they gave me the adaptor at no charge!


----------



## oodges (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the replies.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bob14 said:


> Just ordered the set from Amazon myself ...2 day delivery!!
> The set is about the same price as a couple of bushings at Woodworkers supply.
> Now if I just knew how to efficiently use them .....:fie:


My series of tutorials for beginners may be a good starting point Owen, here is the link:

Router Forums - View Single Post - A series of routing tutorials for beginners


----------

